

MobileWorks, finding workers via the cloud [video] - prayag
http://blog.mobileworks.com/fox-business-finding-workers-via-the-cloud

======
randall
It's way better than mechanical Turk. We have a list of 2000 customers but
with no contact info. They're already filling in the specific contact at the
companies we're targeting.

Now we just have to get better at email marketing.

------
struct
So, Mechanical Turk?

~~~
ValG
[Full Disclosure, I work for MW]

Not so much like MechTurk. Workers are highly capable (many of them have
advanced degrees), NOT anonymous (we and you know exactly who they are),
reliable, trainable and they work on macro projects (e.g. write a full blog
post on topic x w/ research and counterpoints) not microtasks (e.g. take this
number and put it here). More akin to virtual staffing than MechTurk. Plus, we
have a commitment to paying fair wages, so no fraction of a penny "hits"

